# Motorcycle license



## parandroid (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi, 

I need to get a UAE motorbike license to be added to my local license here. I'm looking for any experience you've had with the training centers and if it is worth doing the VIP training options. 

And before anybody jumps in, yes driving is crazy here, am I crazy to ride a motorbike, yes I am, am I stupid, yes very.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

parandroid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to get a UAE motorbike license to be added to my local license here. I'm looking for any experience you've had with the training centers and if it is worth doing the VIP training options.
> 
> And before anybody jumps in, yes driving is crazy here, am I crazy to ride a motorbike, yes I am, am I stupid, yes very.


Do you not have a uk bike licence? When I got my emirates driving licence I made sure the translation included the bike part and now my emirates licence has a cute little motorbike on it. If you do have the UK bike licence perhaps all you need to do is go back and get it put on to your emirates licence, if that is possible. Other then that I can not help with the training side but good luck anyway.


----------

